# Graco HVLP 4900, used but NEW to me



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Just got home with a new toy.

I bought an HVLP sprayer from a local professional painter this morning.

It's got the 2qt carrying pot, and also the big 2.5 gallon pressure type pot.

It's a multi stage turbine set up and looks well used but always cleaned.
I'm pretty excited to get some hrs behind it

I paid $250, I think it was fair:thumbsup:

Also got 4 different fluid set ups as well.
Any one got some holy grail knowledge about this set up?


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Just got the new EDGE gun, and I'm getting ready to put it to the test. :thumbsup:

Wish me luck.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

250? Hell I only paid $20 for my paint applicator.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

That sounds like a pretty good deal. I recently got the graco 9.5 and it came with that gun, its super smooth. Only issue I have with it is the fluid adjustment knob (that limits trigger travel) has to be watched because it gradually works its way more and more open. I also don't think the older fluid sets fit the newer guns, I could be wrong but I think they are different part #'s.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Ok so I was a latex bandit today
Zinsser primecoat2, thinned with a full Qt of Floetrol.
For the top coat I'll be thinning less, still to be determined.
I prime sprayed 24 of these panels and tomorrow I'll be painting them. As well as priming a whole bunch of other parts.

Here is what I'm feeling/seeing with this edge gun and procart.

The gun gets hot:sad: 
Not burn your hand hot, but after 2 full qts back to back it will definitely fell a bit warm at the top just above the black handle. 

Switching patterns from fan to circle concentrates the paint into a smaller area and you got to move a bit faster (I expected/new this)
But after spraying in circle and then switching to a fan I find my gun to be throwing more paint. (could this be the movement of the knob SuperiorHip spke of?) who knows

Fluid sets DO NOT intermix.
I sprayed today with a #5 (#6 is the largest) and I think I'll order a #6 and the artisan valve for mine in the future.
I bought this HVLP system in the hopes of doing more of my own fine finish, and any general painting that comes up. So far I think it will be great. It's not the fastest with latex, but I think the #6 will speed that up and it will be just fine for me.


So there we have it.:thumbsup:


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I have not sprayed with an hvlp very much but I have found oil MUCH easier to work with, my sprayer will do Ben Moore satin impervo thinned down only maybe 10% where latex I had to thin down much more (I definitely need to use flotrol). I have the artisan valve and only use it during clean up so I can pressurize the cup and then spray out the fluid without the air.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Just sprayed out a qt of SW all surface oil primer. UN THINNED 

Looks fantastic. I'll be doing gloss black in another hr and I'll take pics.

I've put about 3 gallons of latex through this gun (prime and top coats) in an effort to get the knack of handling the gun.

I really like the toolless clean up, no tools required for removing the fluid set.
I haven't gotten the artisan valve yet, but I still plan on it.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

The black didn't turn out right :sad:

So I shot some gloss latex on a different project.
I'm still learning........

I'll be redoing the black stuff tomorrow.


----------

